# New bird journal



## Kathybird (Nov 1, 2011)

Been busy moving, so I haven't paid much attention to anything besides essentials lately.  Figure it's time to get back on track.

Lost: 15 lbs.  Every damn ounce is a fight, but it's coming.  I think it's been more than 6 months on this "diet" so I took a week off and ate whatever I wanted.  Didn't gain anything in the end, but after about 3 days of higher levels of sugar and carbs I really wasn't feeling so great - indigestion mostly.

So, back to the grind.  Macros are roughly 30% each, protein at least 125 g per day.  Taking my fish pills and vitamins.  Lifting twice a week, 3x5s or maybe 3x6 or 7 if I"m feeling frisky.  Benches press, romanian deadlifts, squats, bet rows, trying out cleans but I don't think my form is good.  Some crunches once in a while as I saw my core get weaker and my form suffered if I didn't.

Otherwise, walking every other day, sometimes I run (that's a fast walk to anyone over 5'4) something like 4 to 5 miles.  We moved near a trail so it's the highlight of my day to get out there.

I want to get a little more regimented about recording workouts and nutrition.


----------



## Kathybird (Nov 2, 2011)

40 mins elliptical.  got called to work early, couldn't do more.


----------



## Kathybird (Nov 3, 2011)

About 4.5 miles.  Ran at least 3 of it.  Damn Garmin battery died so I don't know my final stats.  Took about an hour and 15, with walking some of it and a potty break.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 3, 2011)

Stick with it, we will all be watching.


----------

